# bad habit?



## bowshot (Feb 15, 2006)

does anyone else have the bad habit of using way too much gun, like say an 06 for groundhogs and a 45-110 for deer


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This looks like a fun subject.
When I was young I though it was wise to just use enough gun to do the job. Now as I am much older my theory is you can be under gunned, but it is darn hard to be over gunned. What is over gunned anyway? Most people if they are honest with themselves say anything bigger than they have is over gunned.
I have shot prairie dogs with everything from 22 lr to 50 caliber. I purchased a 308 for the simple fact I thought I would ware out my 300 Winchester mag shooting jack rabbits and such. Surprise, I really like a 308.
Many people will say a magnum if over gunned for deer. Only the shooter knows if he is over gunned, because he knows the conditions of the hunt, number one being the distance he will shoot. The first thing many will say is you shouldn't shoot further than a good old 270 will kill them. But then they are making that judgment on their shooting abilities. 
Would it be better to get a permit from the state to drive off road and shoot your deer from the pickup, or would it be more sporting to learn to shoot very well and sit on a hill shooting deer at 700 or 800 yards. This is why the word "ethical" give me such a pain in the behind. The only person who knows if you are hunting ethically is you. Everyone else is just patting themselves on the back. 
I personally know people who think if you hunt with any other caliber, or action, or technique than they use you are hunting unethically. Go figure. Anithunters must love this stuff. Read my signature line.


----------



## bowshot (Feb 15, 2006)

just hoping i wasnt the only one


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I once shot a ptarmigan's head off with a 454 handgun, because that's all I had with me and I was damm hungry! It worked out good that day, some days not so good(explosition).


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I take out me 375 H&H with cast bullets all the time for gophers, and my 45-70 contender as well. I have actually killed gophers with the dirt and rocks brought up my near misses. Long range death by dirt lump. I love to shoot jackrabbits with a 35 Whelen improved as well. Great fun!!!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I have friends who think the ideal deep woods, close cover, deer rifle is a .300 RUM.
I have killed quail before with 3 1/2 inch turkey loads.
I shot a groundhog once with a .7mm Rem Mag.
I killed a rabbit once with a .30-06.

Does this make me overgunned? Not really I just made do with what I had at the time.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I think a person can be over gunned in a manner of speaking if they can't shoot the gun well. Take me for example, I can tolerate excessive recoil if I must but I don't like it so I have a tendency not to shoot heavy recoil guns very well. I pretty much limit myself to the 30-06 class as I can have fun shooting them all day. Others don't seem to mind the recoil from a 375 H&H or a 45-70 and shoot them very well so they are not over gunned. Not the case for me........


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

i use my 10ga for everything from doves to geese and deer. i get laughed at when i shoot trap with it too. but its really not that different from a 12 since i reload my own shells.

overgunned is in ur head. its a preconception that some people have. "a 10 gauge is a monster" or "a 375h&h is only for bear and moose, itll blow up a deer"

with a little common sense and a good shooting eye, almost any gun will kill almost any thing.

a friend went on a caribou hunt up north, and the natives had just shot a polar bear at 25 yards with a 218 bee!! it dropped in its tracks...... undergunned? i guess not.

i shot a dove this year with the 10 with a 1 1/2 oz load of 7 1/2's and it only had 4 pellet holes in it..... overgunned? ive blown em to bits with a 20 gauge before so id say no.....


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

When i was a kid I shot a beattle of a log with a 22 lr!


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I guess i never felt over gunned myself. Right now i use my .30/06 for any thing bigger than a coyote and i use a .22 Hornet for anything Coyote and smaller. I have 2 .410's a single shot bolt action. and a regular bolt action. Don't use them for anything exept shooting clay targets and backup for pheasant hunting but my norm is a single shot 20 Gauge for pheasants and doves then for waterfowling i use a pump action 12 gauge then the 2 .22's i have are used to keep my shooting skills inline while defacing a tin can. So what i am trying to say is its in your head whether you feel undergunned and overgunned what i think is to small for doves some may think is to big for pheasants


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Theres a man from around my hometown who i believe is now in a mental hospital (I'm not kidding). He was sitting in his house and shot at a wasp that was on his door. He used some type of highpowered deer rifle. Now i would say that is overkill!


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Well it depends if he was deadly allergic to wasp stings i wouldn't call that overkill.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :sniper:


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Many years ago, my best friend and I were dove hunting in PA. We were walking down a deer trail through the field when he jumped back and let out a weird scream.

I asked if it was a snake and his answer was, "no! a big hairy spider blocking the trail,.... I hate spiders!........ BOOM!!!!"

I do believe that a 12ga is a little overkill for a wolf spider.....

But who am I to question that,...in PA English sparrows are considered varmints and there IS an open season on them. I was testing some new 270WM 110gr hp's......... I guarantee he never felt a thing. (chrono'd the load at 3600 fps)....


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

.50 BMG with Harnady 750gr A-Max for groundhogs. Literally turned them into a smoldering pile of goo.


----------



## Savanah Jo (Feb 6, 2006)

Danimal, I saw a wolf spider i don't think a 12 gauge is considered overkill yuck!!! I hate spiders i would have used a 10 gauge personally. hehe. :beer:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

For my 14th birthday my Dad gave me a slightly used 270. It was an ugly gun Remington model 721, 4X Weaver scope. It had a 24 inch barrel and a 3# trigger. Weighted about 9#s. I was overgunned alot because I shot everything with it. Squirells, Jack Rabbits, Snowshoe Hares, Fox, Coyotes, heads off numorus Ruffed Grouse, and of course Whitetail deer. Never thought I was over gunned and it sure helped me to improve my shooting. Built up my confedence probably too much. Heck at that age I probably would of taken on an Alaskan Brown Bear :wink: :sniper: :lol:


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

I think it stems from having a small penius. People try and make up for it by getting a bigger gun. If a person is comfortable with their slong they'll get a "normal" size gun for deer like a .270Win or a 30/30Win but if they're not then they get stuff like 300Win Mags and such. You can also tell by the size of the scope that a guy puts on his gun. Much over a 2-7x and it's a dead give a way that he's hung like a hamster. LOL. 
:wink: :beer: :sniper:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Huummmmmmm.................that's what happen to my junk........as I got Bigger guns........my stuff got......... :roll:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

TN.Frank said:


> I think it stems from having a small penius. People try and make up for it by getting a bigger gun. If a person is comfortable with their slong they'll get a "normal" size gun for deer like a .270Win or a 30/30Win but if they're not then they get stuff like 300Win Mags and such. You can also tell by the size of the scope that a guy puts on his gun. Much over a 2-7x and it's a dead give a way that he's hung like a hamster. LOL.
> :wink: :beer: :sniper:


TN.Frank interesting now tell us the story of how and why you know this :lol:


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

LOL, it's supprising what a person will post when they've been drinkin'. LOL.
You do have to admit that when guys get "Big Guns" it more of a "macho" thing then it is from actually needing a more powerful caliber rifle. You and I both know that the ol' 30/30 has been killing deer for over 100 years and is great at it. You'd only get a 300 Win. Mag for woods deer hunting so you can show your buddies how much "Bigger" your cartridge is then theirs. "Mines bigger then yours" seems to be a game that guys like to play with each other wether it's guns, trucks, BBQ grills or whatever. I know I'm not the "biggest" guy on the block but hey, my wife's happy and that's all that counts, no need to make up for it by getting a bigger gun,LOL. 
:sniper: :wink: :beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

It makes no sense at all to let what others think about your firearms choice bother you. As long as you are shooting a firearm/cartridge combination that is sufficient to take down your game in a humane manner, what anyone else thinks is just hot air. Of course you may not need a larger cartridge for some game. But if that's your choice and you can handle it well, why not? The controversy can be a lot of fun, and we have debated minimum/maximum cartridge's many times here. But your wants, needs and ability are the final decision makers. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

One afternoon Plainsman and I were shooting flys on the side of an old refridgerator in his brother-in-law's dump at the farm.

Is 308 overgunned for flys?  :lol:

I don't mind someone using too much gun for the job, as long as they can shoot whatever it is accurately.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Well TN.Frank and I were comparing members and we were the same size. (do not ask) The only thing I have to say about the size of the gun is they are "Big Boy Toys" and fun. Sure you really do not need a belted mag to kill today's smaller modern deer but it is sure fun to use the big stuff on them. 
I take Burly1 stance on this use what you want. Just try to get a good shot off.

I was just kidding about the comparing size thing.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

:roll: I really got to not post when I drink. LOL. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

TN.Frank said:


> :roll: I really got to not post when I drink. LOL. :beer:


I'm glad you explained that. I thought you were just a little to interested in that subject. :rollin:

I also agree with Burly1 and People.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

I tend to talk a bit to "Free" when I drink,LOL.
Of course those of you who've read my posts know that I feel that the good ol' 30-'06 is THE ctg. by which all others are measured. It's pretty much all a person needs to kill just about anything, it'll even work on big bears with the right loads. Anything that's much more powerful then it is kind of "over kill" in my book for use on deer. 
I had a good friend that always like to impress everyone by buying way too much gun. Where a 45ACP would do, he'd buy a Grizzley L.A.R. in 45 Win.Mag. If a 22lr was good to plink with he'd use a 22Mag. He just always had to be "one up" on everyone else or he wasn't happy. You don't need a Mag. to kill a deer but I guess if you shoot one well and can handle the recoil without developing a flinch then who am I to tell ya' not to buy one. Just seems like a waste of powder to me though.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

For some of us it is just plain fun. I often shoot gophers with 44 mag and 45-70. I have shot them with everything I own. I guess when it comes to fun I'm perfectly happy to waste powder. Jacks out in the short green vegetation of spring are wonderful fun with a 300 Win Mag. Most of my 22 calibers have been nearly unused since I purchased a 308 two years ago.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

It has always been my view that if you pulled the trigger and the cartridge fired, the powder was not wasted........no matter if you shot a Ritz cracker or an elephant. Burl


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I use a 300 ultra mag for coyotes  don't want them yotes to get away


----------

